# OCing a HD powercolor ATI 3650



## kenderek321 (Oct 13, 2007)

I am trying to use Rivatuner to overclock my graphics card. Under the monitor selection it says "No additional information available." so that when I click customize the low level system settings page doesn't have the overclocking stuff. I saw someone having this problem with an nvidia card. The fix was to go into the config and tell rivatuner what speed your card has. I don't know how to do that or if its even possible with this card. I am very new to overclocking and so any help at all would be great.


----------

